# Carbo-Plus CO2 system by Aquarium Products



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I've seen some beautiful planted aquariums and I'm looking into setting up a CO2 system for a 110 gallon. I've known about the Carbo-Plus CO2 system for a while now and was wondering if anyone has had some experience with it. I've also looked into pressurized CO2 systems but they tend to be pretty costly. I know the pressurized systems are an investment but I'm keeping my options open before I make my purchase. For an aquarium of a 110 gallons is the Carbo-Plus system a better purchase vs pressurized systems or vice versa?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

aren't these things like $500?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Those carbo plus units are between $200-250. But the replacement bar is like $100 and they dont last very long. A presurized CO2 is they cheaper way to go. After you have bought all your equipment the only cost is CO2 refill and its cheap. For every $100 bar (6-12 months) you will be able to get like 6 years worth of CO2. And I heard those carbo units burn out quite quickly where a good regulator will last a dogs age...


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jason. I'm just gonna have to shop around and see what store is not going to burn a hole in my pocket. People say Big Al's seem to a bit on the pricy side. 
I will contact you regarding the Riccia and possibly the Coralife FRESHWATER 48" 4-65 Watt Aqualight. Thanks again.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, issues w/CarboPlus are:

1) electrolyic process does deplete Mg, Ca and CO3 (carbonate) as it precipitates on the metal plate.
2) cleaning of the plate, one can break the carbon bar accidentally especially when the bar gets "thin" spots. As AD mentioned, a replacement plate retails ~$80-100ea
3) over time, the contact from the "holding spring" corrodes and loses electrical contact to the controller. There is no replacement spring available and one would have to buy they carbon-plate assembly to plug into the controller which retails ~$100-120.

So, if you're "unlucky" with the unit, one can easily spend ~$400 in 6 months of having it. Compared to compressed CO2, the initial start up cost is a bit of an investment but longterm they are cheaper and easier to maintain.

JM2C/E.


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought one of these a couple of years back and found it to be a very poor product. The contact between the bar and the electrical source rusted out before the bar depleted and I could not find a replacement. Also the control of the amount of co2 dispensed needs to be monitored daily. I felt thoroughly ripped off after buying this dust collector.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

These things are crap. Its worth saving up the money to purchase a pressurized system. Works great.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice canadiancray


----------



## paranoidtimesinc (6 mo ago)

hi, i know this is an old post... but can someone tell me why its so hard to find them? I'm using them for hydro... which works very well


----------

